# Avery Ruff Stand



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm curious about what all of you have to say about your experience with the Avery Ruff Stand... are they worth the price? I seem to have heard a few people say that when training on flat ground with them, the dogs send em flying backwards when they take off. How has your experience been with the Ruff Stand?


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a avery ruff stand the shorter one of the two I can't say that I have used it much on dry land exept to get the dogs use to it but I am using one of the pop up blinds on top of it so the dogs can't really launch off it they kind of slide out of it instead I have only one stick pond that we use it in for training purposes. and it seems to work fine but again the legs are stuck in the mud so it doesn't go anywhere. I did however use it a lot during hunting season this year We gunned a lot of salt water ponds where there is about a foot of water we lay in pond boxes or coffins and we put the dogs on the stands works well they are light and easy to carry As for price I think they are a little on the high side but I quess it all depends on how much you plan on using them


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

DELETED.....Sorry Chris

John
________
Alaska medical marijuana dispensaries


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't intend to high jack this thread but you are correct AVERY stuff looks great but the quality / longevity is horrendous. I guess that is what happens when you take good overall concepts, cheapen them up and have them produced in China in order to stretch your profit margins at the expense of your product and end users.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Avery=junk


----------



## flblackdog (Jan 15, 2008)

So who then makes a better or more economical stand? I havent bought 1 yet but am in the market for it.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Get a Sportstand http://www.sportstand.net/businesspartners.html ... I have had mine for 4 years now.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

my buddies have the sportsman stand and the like em, I have always used one similar to a lock on deer stand or a stump or the ground


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

I've used a sport stand huntin beaver ponds for about six years, without a problem.


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

Not real happy with mine either. The top is very slippery. First time my dog jumped on, she slid right off the other side. And it is not good for salt water - less than a year old, and already rusting.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got one I've been developing, just need to get a couple of prototypes in a few guys hands before I take the next step and lay out the big dollars for production. This one is really versatile and has great potential. I'll keep people posted as it comes along.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

The thing is rickety as hell. If you turn it with the legs to the sides, like in this picture, it will fall over every time the dog leaves. If you were to rotate it 180 degrees, it will still fall over very frequently, especially if the dog jumps to the side. I would not even THINK of buying another one.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it depends if you can push the legs into the bottom of what you are hunting. I have one and did not have a problem with it. Avery does say not to use it on dry ground for training.

My other Avery stuff has done ok. For the area I hunt, reeds and timber, the stand has worked well.

Jeff


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

try'n hard to get on w/avery ain't cha


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

I too have a sport stand. Had it for 3yrs. and love it. Its easy to adjust the legs and sturdy. The only negative is it holds alot of water.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

hehe I'm scared to say that I've enjoyed mine huntin in flooded timber and marshy areas. I've got a sportstand too and it puked out on me after a season. Can I buy ya'lls for cheap?  lol


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very impressed with the Avery Ruff stand. If you hunt where you have to work for the ducks and haul your gear a long ways then the weight is quite light compare to others on the market. If the sport stand is so good then why arent more trainers and waterfowlers using them? Avery is one if not the best on the market for the extreme waterowler who hunts every chance they get to hunt of the season. I received mine free form Justin Tackett and if I had not got it free I would have bought one and recommend the stand to everyone.


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

It's not worth 180 bucks. Maybe $75. But I'll keep using it till it falls apart.


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

mallarddrake said:


> ------- If the sport stand is so good then why arent more trainers and waterfowlers using them?



 Maybe they are getting free stands from Avery.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

I had a sportstand for two years, and the past year was my first with the avery. Contrary to what lots have said, I like the avery much better. They definately do no work very well on dry ground unless it is soft enough to push them in the mud, but I'm not real sure I'd want to use it on dry ground given the wear and tear to the dogs doing that. I'm not gonna trash talk the sportstand, but I definately had my share of problems in the two years I used it. I guess time will tell if my avery is gonna stand up.

I will say the pins are a pain to set up, esp when it is cold enough you have to worry about them freezing up...


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Used an Avery stand this weekend while judging. 60 dogs over 2 days, no problems other than the surface is a bit slick and the pups could not launch off the stand. Set in about 16" of water, slick clay bottom. Some handlers stood on the stand to get better views of the dog working the cover. Again, no problems.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

meleagris said:


> DELETED.....Sorry Chris
> 
> John



 LOL Sorry Chris.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Threads like this always fascinate me. I know 4 or 5 guys that have Ruff Stands, and like me, think they are junk. And now, we get staunch defenders of the same product. Sometimes I wonder if we are all on the planet.  The "extreme waterfowlers" stuff really trips me out, since I hunt about 45 days a year in 3 different states. If Avery could rig it so that it has a fold out leg on every side, and redo the pins then it would work. Otherwise, nah.


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

WME good for you sounds like you are the " extreme waterfowler", sounds like you have a life and not work. I bet you are a prostaffer for the other companys that you never hear about on the market like sportstands. I also bet you are on a lease were you can drive up to your field or pond and put your decoys out.Thats pretty extreme to me why dont you try having to walk through crotch deep mud, walk and walk a mile and carry all your gear to get to the ducks.I consider that extreme, not hunting 45 days and traveling to 3 states. I guess your going to tell me it is lighter too. Y'all talk about the price about the ruff stand is more,the sportstands are close to the same price for what I saw except it holds decoys. But thats right its top of the line and everyone is using the sportstand. I dont think you can get any more extreme then the guess from like Tony Vandemere and friends.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude: You are cracking me up. I needed a laugh. Thanks. You sound like one of those "class envy" guys. I work full time, hunt public land where I schlep it in the hard way, and private leases where I do the same. I just organize my life to be able to do what I want during duck season. And dude, a one mile hike ain't nothing, I do it all the time. Unlike you, I don't seem to think it makes me cool. I am not a "prostaffer" since I consider most of them to be comedy acts, prostituting themselves out for a free hat in exchange for rickety junk like Ruff Stands. Nor do I use a sportstand, never seen one, and I could give a rat what something costs, just so long as it works. 

Have fun being "extreme" though. Next year I am sure you will pick another adjective from the Avery marketing department to describe yourself. Be carefull though, since "hardcore" is so last year.


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

WME ive seen your other post and you sound like one of those now it all type of guys. More like Avery wouldnt give you a shot to be one of their prostaffs and your just downing all of their gear to make up for it. I bet you got picked on in school and the only way to feel tuff is on a forum. I wasnt trying to start an arguement, I just think it is funny how you have never had or want a stand but your going to down a product over what everyone else was saying. So you just keep being tuff you tuff guy you and keeps us up to date on how your good at everything and how you now it all.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

WME said:


> Threads like this always fascinate me. I know 4 or 5 guys that have Ruff Stands, and like me, think they are junk. And now, we get staunch defenders of the same product. Sometimes I wonder if we are all on the planet.  The "extreme waterfowlers" stuff really trips me out, since I hunt about 45 days a year in 3 different states. If Avery could rig it so that it has a fold out leg on every side, and redo the pins then it would work. Otherwise, nah.


Hey WME,

Ever occur that people have different opinions. Saw your same type of post on MSDucks awhile back. Sell it, I'm sure someone will buy it. I'm not defending Avery, I used mine and it worked well for me in the setting I had. Sorry, yours didn't work well for you.

Jeff


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

mallarddrake said:


> WME ive seen your other post and you sound like one of those now it all type of guys. More like Avery wouldnt give you a shot to be one of their prostaffs and your just downing all of their gear to make up for it. I bet you got picked on in school and the only way to feel tuff is on a forum. I wasnt trying to start an arguement, I just think it is funny how you have never had or want a stand but your going to down a product over what everyone else was saying. So you just keep being tuff you tuff guy you and keeps us up to date on how your good at everything and how you now it all.


You are priceless. If you think its funny that I have never "had or want a stand but your going to down a product over what everyone else was saying" you must not have seen the picture of my ruff stand posted above. So I guess I do own one, Einstein. 'Course it would take a lot of effort for you to have actually READ the thread before popping off. And no, I most assuredly did NOT get picked on in school.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

bayou beagle said:


> Hey WME,
> 
> Ever occur that people have different opinions. Saw your same type of post on MSDucks awhile back. Sell it, I'm sure someone will buy it. I'm not defending Avery, I used mine and it worked well for me in the setting I had. Sorry, yours didn't work well for you.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff. I realize folks can have different opinions. Some folks opinions carry more weight than others. I have one still NIB if someone wants one. I have already sold my other one. I have gone back to chain-ons. 

Regards,
WME


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok I saw your picture, I still thinks its funny how your taking this seriously and that you have to talk down to people. But Im guess that is just the way you are and I can kind of tell by looking at the picture. That your dog is probably more mature then the guy next to him(oh thats you). Any ways Im tired of talking about this you have your opinion and I have mine. So lets just leave it at that. You can have the last word or whatever you want to say.


----------

